# Medistar 4 - Kartenlesen und Drucken via Microsoft Remote Desktop



## expone (31. März 2009)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich steuere einen PC via Microsoft Remote Desktop (RDP) fern. Auf diesem PC möchte ich Medistar 4.0 verwenden. Soweit funktioniert das ganze auch. Jedoch gibt es Probleme beim Streamen der seriell bzw. parallel angeschlossenen Geräte.
Um Medistar 4.0 im kompletten Umfang von zu Hause aus nutzen zu können, brauche ich auch Zugriff auf einen Nadeldrucker und ein Kartenlesegerät. Die Geräte sind natürlich an meinem PC zu Hause angeschlossen. Mit RDP ist es möglich die Terminal-Anschlüsse zu den entfernten Rechner hin zu streamen. Leider treten hierbei Probleme auf.

Und zwar meldet Medistar beim lesen von Karten meist einen Übertragungsfehler. Das Drucken Funktioniert zwar fehlerfrei aber enorm langsam aufgrund von vielen Unterbrechungen.

Der Drucker ist am Terminal-PC am Parallelport angeschlossen. Das Kartenlesegerät am seriellen Anschluss.

Alle beteiligten Rechner werden mit Windows XP SP3 betrieben. (Terminal, Host, Medistar-Server). Das Problem ist unabhängig von Terminal und Host. Bandbreite sollte auf Host- und Terminalseite laut diverser Speed- und Traffictools ausreichend vorhanden sein.

Ich habe auf beiden Seiten einen ADSL2+ Anschluss mit 16.000 kbit/s Download und 1024 kbit/s upload. Laut den Messtools benötigt die Verbindung in der Spitze max 300 kbit/s.

Die Anschlusseinstellung sind auf Windows XP-Standardeinstellungen gesetzt.

Nun wollte ich von euch, trotz des etwas komplexeren Problems, einige Anregungen haben, wo es Haken könnte?

PS: Wenn die Gräte direkt mit dem Host (Lokal) verbunden sind, funktioniert alles tadellos - Probleme treten nur in Verbindung mit RDP auf.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## AndreG (2. April 2009)

Moin,



> Auf diesem PC möchte ich Medistar 4.0 verwenden.


Wozu dient das Prog? Nur damit man weiß worums sich dreht.



> Ich habe auf beiden Seiten einen ADSL2+ Anschluss mit 16.000 kbit/s Download und 1024 kbit/s upload. Laut den Messtools benötigt die Verbindung in der Spitze max 300 kbit/s.



Up oder Download?

Nur die RDP Verbindung oder alleszusammen?

Mfg Andre


----------



## expone (2. April 2009)

Patientenverwaltung für Ärzte.


----------



## AndreG (2. April 2009)

Und die 300 Kb?


----------



## expone (3. April 2009)

Sorry. Alles zusammen benötigt max. 300kbit/sek.Habe auf den Remote-PC einen Tarfficmonitor installiert und konnte so diese Zahl ermitteln.


----------



## ronaldh (14. Juni 2009)

Ich denke, dass Dir nur Medistar selbst dazu qualifizierte Auskunft geben kann. Wenn Kartenlesegeräte ausgelesen werden, kommt es in aller Regel auf Antwortzeiten an, die teilweise im Millisekundenbereich liegen. Das kann beim Fernzugriff naturgemäß ein größeres Problem verursachen. 

Insgesamt ist dieses Thema so komplex, dass man dies kaum in einem Forum klären kann, da die Problemursachen an den unterschiedlichsten Dingen liegen können, z.B. an der Software selbst, an möglichen Einstellungen in der Software, u.U. auch an Deiner Hardware usw.

Meiner Kenntnis nach wird Medistar doch wohl ohnehin nur mit Wartungsvertrag eingesetzt, und, falls diese Art der Installation von Medistar offiziell unterstützt wird, können die Dir da auch am besten helfen.


----------

